# New from Stanislawski



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Check out the NEW release from Stanislawski . . . . the all new Shootoff! Launching tomorrow at the IBO Worlds in New York.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

What is the difference between this and a SuperX?????


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*Differences/similarities from sx2*

There are several differences between this and the SX2
1) All have recessed socket head cap screws to hold the two pieces of the handle together, the SX2 had countersunk cap screws. The difference being on your middle finger some people with thicker fingers rubbed up against edge of the counter sunk screw, this won't happen with the Shootoff!.
2) Specifically designed for use with a D-Loop
3) Comes in 2 finger (deuce) configuration, which has a spot to place your ringer finger.
4) The three finger (trio) version has a deeper sweep than the SX2 and a spot to place your pinky
5) The four finger (quattro) version has a deeper sweep.

The similarities
1) Ergonomic design fits your hand more comfortably then the competition, it litterally melts in your hands.
2) Crisp, reliable mechanism that is infinitely adjustable and super crisp, you can adjust it to be exceptionally hairy or lead heavy.
3) Thumb barrel is fully adjustable for tilt, projection, and rotation.

These are just some of the highlights, come to the booth at the IBO Worlds and check it out in person.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

dspringer said:


> There are several differences between this and the SX2
> 1) All have recessed socket head cap screws to hold the two pieces of the handle together, the SX2 had countersunk cap screws. The difference being on your middle finger some people with thicker fingers rubbed up against edge of the counter sunk screw, this won't happen with the Shootoff!.
> 2) Specifically designed for use with a D-Loop
> 3) Comes in 2 finger (deuce) configuration, which has a spot to place your ringer finger.
> ...


Can't wait to see them!

DCM says check Eric's email!!!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Sweet! Finally a true 2-finger with that crisp SX-2 feel and of course the best feeling handle in the business!

I can't wait! :cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

SuperX said:


> Sweet! Finally a true 2-finger with that crisp SX-2 feel and of course the best feeling handle in the business!
> 
> I can't wait! :cocktail::cocktail:


Complete with some requested improvements from yourself, Doug Williams, DCM, Hinky,and others...


----------



## candless (Apr 27, 2006)

stan have any thumb releases that clip on the d-loop for hands free hunting?


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 10, 2002)

candless said:


> stan have any thumb releases that clip on the d-loop for hands free hunting?


I use one of my Super X2 releases as a hunting release. I attach to my dloop when I enter my stand and leave it hanging on.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is sweet...any plans for a SMALLER thumb knob ever? :noidea:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

*can't wait*

looking forward to paying with one


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Talked to someone in NY this evening and these releases are the talk of the tourney!!!!

Might wanna put your order in now!


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

candless said:


> stan have any thumb releases that clip on the d-loop for hands free hunting?


Candless... both the SuperX2 and the the new SHOOTOFF will clip onto the d-loop for hands free hunting.


BH... a smaller post option will be coming soon!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

insolent minx said:


> Candless... both the SuperX2 and the the new SHOOTOFF will clip onto the d-loop for hands free hunting.
> 
> 
> BH... a smaller post option will be coming soon!


I think it may be time to call Natural Born Killer Willet and get his design. He's got that small post and it obviously works!!!!


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Looks great, can't wait to get my hands on one !!!!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*first impressions???*

Ok, who got their hands on this sweet release at worlds? Let's get some reports!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

My sources tell me that there are 0.0 releases heading back to Aubrun today!!!

They sold everything they took!!!!

Must be nice!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I got to play with this release a bunch...It is pretty sweet....very ergonomic, smooth, pretty ( I am digging the two tone). 

Never been a big thumb triggger guy, but even I was snapping shots off with it very smooth.


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

*New Stan........*

Thanks to Doug, I got to take one of the new stans home to try. It's the four finger version, all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!. You guys have got to try this release! Stan, has the release now that everyone else will be trying to copy. If I had this release for the world, I might have made the shootoff on Saturday. Thanks again Doug, the release is great.
Joe G.


----------



## Maja24u (May 10, 2006)

If it is better than SX2. It must be more than VERY GOOD. I just shot 360 with 32X in 30m Fita round with SX2. It is the BEST releaser I have ever used.
Thank's STAN!

Marko Järvenpää


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Is this release available yet?


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Hm, I like the straighter handle design of the SX-2, not sure if the curved one on this release would be the way everyone likes, so I hope they keep the SX-2 as well... However, I wonder if they could make a new *>> smaller <<* barrel...?

BTW - not sure if it's the pics, but is the body not as skinny as SX-2?


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

VINCE: This release is available now. Lancaster Archery Supply has them in stock or call us at (315)258-9269 and we will direct you to a dealer.

Dado: The SX-2 is still in production and we have now plans to cancel it. The difference between the SX-2 and the new SHOOTOFF is primarily in the sweep of the handle. All thickness and sizes are identical.

And yes, a smaller barrel is coming soon


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I got to try out the new release and am very impressed with the feel and function....You guys have done a great job on this....and Minx....It's been nice talking to your brother at every event this year.....I'm sure he's tired of me asking if you're finally going to show up to at least one. :lol:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Help me out here guys. Those on this thread that have shot with me know that I'm using a somewhat unorthodox trigger release. I'm ready for a change.

For someone that:
1) Wants to move away from a trigger
2) Has never shot either BT or thumb release
3) Is LEFT handed
would you recommend this release?

If the answer is "yes" to all the above, I'd have no problem with committing the time required to learn to shoot it; however, that's a good deal of money to "experiment" with. :wink:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Help me out here guys. Those on this thread that have shot with me know that I'm using a somewhat unorthodox trigger release. I'm ready for a change.
> 
> For someone that:
> 1) Wants to move away from a trigger
> ...


Plee, this is a trigger release.
If you want to move to a pure BT release, Stan is the way to go, the Micro III or Mag Micro.
I prefer the Micro III 3 finger, although I usually shoot it with just 2 fingers, holler at me and I will explain why better.
I haven't shot this specific release yet, but I have shot Stans other trigger releases, and they all are good. I am sure these are exceptional.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

1stRockinArcher said:


> Plee, this is a trigger release.
> If you want to move to a pure BT release, Stan is the way to go, the Micro III or Mag Micro.
> I prefer the Micro III 3 finger, although I usually shoot it with just 2 fingers, holler at me and I will explain why better.
> I haven't shot this specific release yet, but I have shot Stans other trigger releases, and they all are good. I am sure these are exceptional.


Thanks Chris - I know Jarlicker went straight from fingers to a Stan and hasn't looked back. In the short time I've been shooting, I've already accumulated several items that I'll never use again - I'd sure like to be able to "try" a few different releases before investing in something that will take such a commitment to use and then not be satisfied with it. Around here, there's not any shops (that I'm aware of) that stock anything other than hunting wrist trigger releases. I only shoot 50# with 80% let-off, so I imagine that "adjustments" would have to be made on any release I might "try" from fellow shooters in the area.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Chris - I know Jarlicker went straight from fingers to a Stan and hasn't looked back. In the short time I've been shooting, I've already accumulated several items that I'll never use again - I'd sure like to be able to "try" a few different releases before investing in something that will take such a commitment to use and then not be satisfied with it. Around here, there's not any shops (that I'm aware of) that stock anything other than hunting wrist trigger releases. I only shoot 50# with 80% let-off, so I imagine that "adjustments" would have to be made on any release I might "try" from fellow shooters in the area.


A BT release doesn't have adjustments for weight or let off (I shoot 52# 65% letoff), you just adjust the speed the release activates, some like it quicker, some like it slower. 
I actually have 2 identical releases that are set slightly different, each time I reach into my release pocket, I just grap one, that way it keeps me honest, I never know how fast the release is going off. 
Also, all Stan BT releases come with two different hasps, one has a clicker on it, so you know it is getting ready to go off.
Next me or Joe is around you can borrow one of ours, the last time I saw him he was shooting the Mag Micro, just get real close to the bail, and be careful when you pull it back :wink: 
One other thing, you might want to try, is just hooking it up to a piece of string loop material, and try it that way before you try it with the bow.
Don't worry we can get you shootin' a Stan in no time !!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Chris - I know Jarlicker went straight from fingers to a Stan and hasn't looked back. In the short time I've been shooting, I've already accumulated several items that I'll never use again - I'd sure like to be able to "try" a few different releases before investing in something that will take such a commitment to use and then not be satisfied with it. Around here, there's not any shops (that I'm aware of) that stock anything other than hunting wrist trigger releases. I only shoot 50# with 80% let-off, so I imagine that "adjustments" would have to be made on any release I might "try" from fellow shooters in the area.


Mac has got a SX2 you could try...

Like we discussed I've got some goodies too...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Mac has got a SX2 you could try...
> 
> Like we discussed I've got some goodies too...


Yep, I'd been pounding away on this post before we talked on the phone. Will put a decisions on the back burner till I have a chance to try out your "goodies". Gotta say, you're a good guy to have around - even if you can't remember which target to shoot. :wink:


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, I'd been pounding away on this post before we talked on the phone. Will put a decisions on the back burner till I have a chance to try out your "goodies". Gotta say, you're a good guy to have around - even if you can't remember which target to shoot. :wink:


Legal Disclaimer... Stanislawski Archery Products is not responible for lost points due to aiming error... even in it is an x in the wrong target

prag.. the SX-2 and the Shootoff have the same features; ZERO TOL sear biasing system for perfect consistency, and ERGO FIT handles, as well as the fully tailor able thumb barrel positioning system.
Thanks for your interest all!
Eric


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Help me out here guys. Those on this thread that have shot with me know that I'm using a somewhat unorthodox trigger release. I'm ready for a change.
> 
> For someone that:
> 1) Wants to move away from a trigger
> ...



To answer your questions....

1) I know what you mean (you are talking about that clunker index trigger) and yes this release or the SX2 is a great choice. 

2) Yes.....

3) Yes....there is no lefty righty version. You just need to swivle the barrel around the other way. Mark Macs with a sharpie and flip it around and shoot it. He won't care

I shot a SX2 at the start of the field season....I loved that release. But I wasn't shooting enough to shoot it as well as I shot my hinge so I went back to that. But a thumb trigger may be in release bag again before to long:wink:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is sweet...any plans for a SMALLER thumb knob ever? :noidea:


+1


That is the only reason i didn't buy one.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

insolent minx said:


> And yes, a smaller barrel is coming soon


Well, I'd like to preorder one if that is possible?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

insolent minx said:


> Legal Disclaimer... Stanislawski Archery Products is not responible for lost points due to aiming error... even in it is an x in the wrong target
> 
> prag.. the SX-2 and the Shootoff have the same features; ZERO TOL sear biasing system for perfect consistency, and ERGO FIT handles, as well as the fully tailor able thumb barrel positioning system.
> Thanks for your interest all!
> Eric


What - you're not going to blindly promise me more points if I use your product? What kind of marketing representative are you. :wink:
Thanks Eric - this release is looking better all the time. 



Brown Hornet said:


> To answer your questions....
> 
> 1) I know what you mean (you are talking about that clunker index trigger) and yes this release or the SX2 is a great choice.
> 
> ...


Got to do something about that "clunker" I'm using :wink:
Will be making a decision soon on a new release!


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What - you're not going to blindly promise me more points if I use your product? What kind of marketing representative are you. :wink:
> Thanks Eric - this release is looking better all the time.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Just saying if sarg can't aim for the right spot I don't owe him a beer

Thanks for your interest in this release. Sales of this have been HOT to say the least. we have them in stock and ready for immediate delivery.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

John H.

PM me if you have any more questions.

Eric


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks nice Minxey! :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, got to borrow an SX2 and have fell in love with this release. It's taken quite a few shots to learn how to "really use" this release, but I'm getting there. :wink:

If there's anyone that has both the 4 finger SX2 & Shootoff and could post a pic of them laid them side by side, I'd really appreciate it. Really interested in just how much more "sweep" is in the Shootoff. And I see why folks are asking for a smaller thumb barrel. May just have to get my machinist friend to do a little work for me with his lathe. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Eric, just created and sent me this pix. The SX2 is green with the Shootout super-imposed in silver.

Thanks Eric


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Very useful comparission :thumbs_up

Here it is with some paint edit.

I think I prefer my SX2, I like the straight handle, like my JustCuz+. At least until I try it, surely at the next Nimes tournament :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT - great release and great company as well!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

More pics of the release? 
Detailed pics of all models?
Pics of the smaller thumb knob?
Any new backtension release?
The Stan web will be updated more than 1 time per year?


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

does this release come with lessons ? i shoot a carter evolution + for practice and a index trigger 50% of the time and the carter 50% of the time for 3d.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

is that 4 finger a thumb?, i want one


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

george myers said:


> does this release come with lessons ? i shoot a carter evolution + for practice and a index trigger 50% of the time and the carter 50% of the time for 3d.


George, lessons don't come with the release...but I will give you some teachin if you want. Sometimes I even hit the target from a full 20 yards away.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

RamRock said:


> is that 4 finger a thumb?, i want one


Yes, it is a thumb, all of them are. And I agree....you do want one and you should indulge your impulse and purchase one immediately.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Up*

For Doug...Pro1


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

JovenPadaguan said:


> More pics of the release?
> Detailed pics of all models?
> Pics of the smaller thumb knob?
> Any new backtension release?
> The Stan web will be updated more than 1 time per year?


here is my mod to the stock thumb barrel to get a skinny post

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=766061


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

SuperX said:


> here is my mod to the stock thumb barrel to get a skinny post
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=766061


Nice handwork. Your release is a black&blue Shootoof, isn't it?

I'd also like to see the Stan skinny barrel, so I insist (to Stan people):
More pics of the release? 
Detailed pics of all models?
Pics of the smaller thumb knob?
Any new backtension release?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

JovenPadaguan said:


> Nice handwork. Your release is a black&blue Shootoof, isn't it?
> 
> I'd also like to see the Stan skinny barrel, so I insist (to Stan people):
> More pics of the release?
> ...


yeah it is the Shootoff in the 2 finger. There is no officially sanctioned smaller thumb knob available at this time, that is why I am hacking the handle myself.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

The release is very nice. I love the way it feels compared to the sx2. The changes are worth the price. This release is amazing!!!!
Thanks Copper John/Stan for making another great product.....:wink:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

to the top for refibering my sight :wink:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

Had to call Roy at Mathews a while back and try and set him straight... I tried to tell him but he wouldn't listen... I said "Roy, its a target release and all shiny and polished, it ain't meant for the woods!"... He wouldn't listen and went out and shot himself a P&Y with it anyway! Great job!... Send some pics!


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

Where can I order a 2 finger version? The stan web site is not up to date and does not show the new releases.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mattcrov said:


> Where can I order a 2 finger version? The stan web site is not up to date and does not show the new releases.


Lancaster's has been featuring this new release on their home page for several weeks, but here is a direct link to it at LAS.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1046


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

*shootoff*

Just received my shootoff in the mail. I guarantee my scores will increase because of this release. Fits in your hand perfect, crisp, and the two tone in a bonus.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Old Stan release*

This is for all the old farts still hanging on to there old releases...I still use it but it's time to break open the wallet for a new one!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*not old*

That's not old....it's a classic.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Stan*

After i saw the price for a new one i might just shoot it for several more years!


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Awesome*

Just recieved my Shootoff Med. 3 finger..AWESOME release is all I can say. smooth,quick, and easy to adjust. This is going to be a top dawg I think..Pro1:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Maja24u (May 10, 2006)

I shoot before with SX2 L. Now with Shootoff L. 3 fingers both. The new one fits into my hand so WELL. Great releaser, Thank's Stan


----------

